

Series seed -documents now available for Finnish startups as well - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/02/01/seriesseed-fi-first-to-bring-standardized-legal-documents-for-startups

======
enra
Actual documents can be found at <http://seriesseed.fi/>

